# Exciting week!! Love reading everyone's experiences!



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

This week I just keep getting more and more surprises! Thursday my girl that started laying approx. 2 weeks ago laid a HUGE egg!! It was so exciting! Then 2 more of my girls started laying. Tonight I was closing up the coop and noticed a small egg on the floor and one in the box...they were both soft shells!! They were pretty neat to see and feel!! That means all my older girls are laying!! 5 eggs today. Here's pictures of the eggs! Oh ya, also wanted to tell everyone how much I love this app. from the beginners like myself to the endless knowledge of the veterans...keep up all your hard work!!


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats! I'm jealous  I am trying to be so patient with my hens, they are about 21 weeks (Buff Orpingtons, Ameraucanas and a Golden Sex Link) and I can't wait for eggs!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great eggs, first eggs are always exciting


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

MamaHen said:


> Congrats! I'm jealous  I am trying to be so patient with my hens, they are about 21 weeks (Buff Orpingtons, Ameraucanas and a Golden Sex Link) and I can't wait for eggs!


Expect the ameraucana closer to the 25-28 weeks old, just in case they are like all I have had. The sex link and buff though, any day now. Yippy for you!


----------

